# Degenerative Disk Disease



## Cad (Nov 26, 2017)

My 6 year old golden started having difficulty in getting up several months ago. First one rear leg became shaky and then the other. About two months ago she obviously injured herself but then started to get better. Sine then she has progressively become worse in spite of nearly no activity. Now she can hardly walk. The vet took X-rays and found a lot of arthritis in her back with some disc damage especially near her hips. There is no hip involvement. We have tried acupuncture with minimal results. We plan to try laser chiropractic. She just seems to be progressing quickly, loosing much muscle in hind legs. Not sure what else I can do for her.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Look at GOLPP and Degenerative Myelopathy. She is of the age to see either of these. There is a DNA test for DM. paw print genetics= think it's about $75 or so.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you possibly can, work with a board certified sports and rehabilitation vet. Not only do they usually do acupuncture and chiropractic, they also can do physical therapy and especially hydrotherapy.
You can find one here: American College of Veterinary Sports Medicine and Rehabilitation | Home . Click on "diplomates" and it will enter a search function frame.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

My old husky had that. She had been slowing down for awhile when one day she twisted funny and tweaked the spinal cord. X-rays showed she had no cartilage left in the lower 4 vertebrae. 
We were not in the position to do fancy treatments so Home rehab. Slowly trying to get her to move more. Once we got her moving again she did pretty well (took about 6mo) very careful excersize management. Not to much or to little. She was on a daily herbal blend that helped and the additional pain pills as needed. She lived almost 2 year post dx until she got cancer and passed.


----------

